
Get Started with Rkt Containers in Three Minutes - michaelsbradley
https://coreos.com/blog/getting-started-with-rkt-1.0.html
======
fapjacks
You know, the CoreOS development team seems from the outside to be this
rockstar group really hauling ass to make their container stuff phenomenal.
Kudos to them for that kind of attitude in the face of the mountainous
popularity of Docker. I personally feel like it's kind of a lost cause, but I
have mad respect for their dev team for trying.

~~~
wstrange
Isn't it essential an alternate implementation of the same underlying spec?
(appc).

I don't think they need to "beat" docker to have a viable product.

~~~
fapjacks
No, you're totally right. But Billy the Programmer who first looks at
containerizing his application (or dev environment or whatever) is going to
choose Docker, because that's what everyone else is doing. Not to sound trite,
but most people defer technical decisions to other people. This is the reason
so many Windows machines exist, and why it has such a huge market share: End
users don't know and don't care, they just pick what the manufacturer installs
on the device. They are outsourcing their technical decisions (exactly like
most distros did with systemd and the Debian TC). It's the classic appeal to
popularity, which is totally how most people (even technical people) make the
decision of which software to use.

~~~
IanCal
There's another reason too, if more people are using X then I'm far more
likely to be able to find help getting over whatever problem I hit.

~~~
fapjacks
Yes totally this! I spend a huge amount of time in #docker on Freenode
pointing people at resources to solve their problems. I am fairly regular in
my "there is no right answer, just the best answer for your environment"
attitude, but I always point exactly at what you've said: "But if you do it
this way, there's a huge amount of prior work done solving this problem versus
the way you want to go"...

